# dehooking large shark from pier



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

can anyone one help me please,i am not new to shark fishing but i do have a question.im in a wheel chair and i fish out a the skyway fishing pier in manatee county in florida.i need to know if anyone knows how to dehook a shark or goliath grouper from the top of the pier while there in the water about 15 to 20 feet below?i was wondering if i took a very sturdy twine cord and tied it to a metal 0-ring like the use on the shark dehookers that extend,and slide it down the line to the circle hook and get the o-ring at an angle with the heavy twine and give it a super short strong pull?now keep in mind im only talking sharks that i cannot get up to the pier or goliath grouper for they are illegal to remove from the water.also i was going to file the barb down a bit.i would like to get my leaders back but most of all i do not wan the sharks/goliaths to be stuck with my leader in it mouth.i just do it for fun and want no harm to come to them for fulfilling my favorite thing to do. has anyone ever gave this a try?i know a sharks mouth is like a rubber leather.but i am very strong.also the pier is 3 miles long so there is no walking the to the shore.lol. .i cannot do that due to my injury anyway.lol. any help or ideas/or what you think of my idea,if it would work would be truly appreciated.thank you.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wheels, best thing to do is cut the leader. Whether shark or Goliath, the hook will rust enough to break or come out in a short time. If you are not going to land the sharks, go to a short leader and sacrifice the leader. I once drove drove a 16/0 hook through the jaw of a 10 foot hammerhead at PC Beach off the pier...we landed the shark, but the hookset was so hard that when Rick cleaned the jaws to wall hang, that hook was still in them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here is the rig I made.*

I've used it a couple of times. If it doesn't work quick, cut the leader if you can reach it.



Put your line in the caribeiner and slide it down to the hook. Twist the hook out to release the Shark.


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

thank you very much for the info.i appreciate it very much.happy fishing


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

thanks for the picture,i can give it a try.if nothing else i can just cut the leader.thanks to all for your input. happy fishing


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wheels, having fished the Skyline, I would still say go with a 6-7 foot leader ( angle because of the height should keep you from getting tail whacked) and a quick seipe of the knife to your line will minimize time the shark is in an unnatural position. Good fishing, brother.


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Wheels, having fished the Skyline, I would still say go with a 6-7 foot leader ( angle because of the height should keep you from getting tail whacked) and a quick seipe of the knife to your line will minimize time the shark is in an unnatural position. Good fishing, brother.


i pre made my leaders they are in the the range of 7 to 9 foot.thanks for the info.it is much appreciated.


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Wheels, having fished the Skyline, I would still say go with a 6-7 foot leader ( angle because of the height should keep you from getting tail whacked) and a quick seipe of the knife to your line will minimize time the shark is in an unnatural position. Good fishing, brother.


oh,i have been tail swiped before.lol.thanks again for the info.happy fishing


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

captken said:


> I've used it a couple of times. If it doesn't work quick, cut the leader if you can reach it.
> 
> 
> 
> Put your line in the caribeiner and slide it down to the hook. Twist the hook out to release the Shark.


what kind of tubing did you use to make that dehooker.i want to try it,if i cannot get the hook out with in 45 seconds i will just cut my leader off.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I think it was an old extensible pool brush.*

I honestly don't know where it came from. I used it to release a couple of big Nurse sharks and maybe a Jewfish caught off a bridge in Hernando
County.

Re: "Friend request" I tried to get it to work a couple of times with no success. Maybe somebody can educate me.


----------



## wheels (Mar 16, 2017)

thats cool,i got the jest of it.have a good one.thanks


----------

